# Fit in your jeans by Friday/Kim Kardashian workout DVDs



## cupcake_x (Oct 5, 2009)

Has anyone tried this series yet? 

Luckily for me, they are on Comcast OnDemand for free. So if you have OnDemand, go to the Sports & Fitness section.

For those who haven't tried it, I think they're great! They show very effective moves and after 15 my thighs and butt were SO sore. It's also pretty inspirational to see Kim do it along with a trainer, as opposed to the usual ripped trainers and people in the background. I _also_ felt better looking at the TV and seeing Kim looking as winded as me, as awful as that sounds. It made it seem more human, I guess. 

The costumes Kim wore were pretty interesting to look at, but I imagine some might be annoyed to see her working out in hoop earrings or a corset. (I myself have been known to work out in red lipstick, so I'm not too bothered by this...)

For those who have tried it as well, what are your thoughts?


----------



## lovelydisarray (Oct 5, 2009)

ooo  have ONDemand (although mine is Time Warner - I think they are the same!!). I'm going to check these out. I need to fit into my jeans! lol


----------



## Artemisia (Oct 5, 2009)

Ohh this sounds like a great work-out


----------



## MK09 (Oct 8, 2009)

I watched through them on demand.I always watch a workout once before doing it.But what she wears doesnt bother me at all.I am actually really into fashion so i like that she dresses up for the workout,its just a little fun lol She not exactly wearing 6 inch stilettos or a mini skirt or anything! lol I think the workouts looked pretty good too.I havent actually worked out to it yet because im doing a lot of barre at the moment.But ill get around to her eventually.

Also i dont know if youve heard of them but the ENVY girls workout.Ive done those workouts and i loved them! I was really surprised.I thought they were really good,fun and with different moves that were fun to do.I think my favorite move were the gecko arms.But those girls were dressing up very stripper-ish lol very "look at how sexy i am" with there workout outfit,if we can call it an outfit haha.And theres one curly haired brunette putting on her sexy voice during her workout portion.I know some people hate those things in workouts dvd's but i just find it funny lol As long as the workout is good and fun that i dont really care.







Heres the trailer for the Envy Girls

YouTube - ENVY aerobic fitness series - TRAILER


----------



## xsnowwhite (Oct 9, 2009)

i tried one of them and thought it was alright but the monotone way kim talks really bothers me.


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Oct 9, 2009)

That ENVYgirls workout looks pretty interesting. They actually use moves that I haven't seen before and don't look so boring. lol.


----------



## KeishaG14 (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm going to try this tomorrow.  Didn't know ONDemand had workout stuff.  Gotta look through it better...


----------



## Sass (Oct 9, 2009)

I just blogged about this and bought the upper body and abs workout.  I think it's a good basic, circuit workout and I mainly bought it because Kim's trainer is awesome.


----------



## nursee81 (Oct 10, 2009)

are they on demand for ever cause mine said avaiable until 10/21


----------



## aziajs (Oct 10, 2009)

I didn't know it was OnDemand.  Thanks for the heads up!  I have heard the workouts were really good.  I'll take a look.


----------



## MK09 (Oct 10, 2009)

Yeah there is so many workouts on Demand.Some are low budget but then alot are like Kim Kardashian,The Envy Girls,Carmen Eletra,The Girls Next Door Workout,That girl from "The Gym" has a workout and Jillian Micheals and lots more.The thing is though they switch them up so for example The Envy Girls were on Deman but now there gone.Kim K is there now and probably will stay there for at least a few months.They switch them up i think every few months,add some new ones and take away some.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Oct 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_are they on demand for ever cause mine said avaiable until 10/21_

 
this particular one usually comes back reallly shortly after they remove it so don't worry. I tried it in like august and it's still around


----------

